# Gentoo LiveCD 2008.0

## Remotehost

Подскажите как установить систему с Gentoo LiveCD 2008.0 с вариантом установки без сети Интернет.

Консольным installer-ом разметил диск, установил точки монтирования, даже до создания пользователей и установки пакетов программ добрался. В общем, installer сообщил что всё путём: -"Install completed!" и отключился. 

В handbook-x86 вычитал что:  *Quote:*   

> Если вы - в x86 и используете «живой диск» с установщиком, на нем нет стадий. Вам понадобится последовать указаниям по использованию файла стадии из интернета.

 

Ещё надо доустанавливать и настраивать исходный код ядра, загрузчик системы и неизвестно что ещё.

Нашол мануал по установке Gentoo LiveCD 2006.1, но он неподходит.

----------

## f0rk

Так а вопрос собственно в чем?

Если на диске есть папки "stages" и "distfiles" с минимальным набором исходников (ядро, lilo), то "консольную" системы вполне можно поставить: разворачиваем stage3, ну и далее по хэндбуку (сборка ядра, установка загрузчика, настройка fstab и установка паролей), только исходники не качаем из инета, а берем из distfiles на CD..

----------

## Remotehost

Вопрос собственно об установке с LiveCD, что да как.

Среди содержимого диска нет /stages и /distfiles. 

stage3-i686-2008.0.tar.bz2 скачал потихоньку, как быть с /distfiles пока незнаю.

----------

## sfx

Ставил 2008.0 с ЛайвСД и не сталкнулся с такой проблемой.

Использовал GTK инсталлер. Далее уже пересобирал по потребностям.

----------

## Remotehost

Под GTK я ещё не пробовал делать установку, Х-сервер не стартует в режиме LiveCD, ошибки выдаёт. 

Теоретически есть соображение выполнить Xorg -configure, будем пробовать.

----------

## fank

Q: Где взять stage-*

A: Скачать с офсайта

Q: Почему на диске нет /distfiles

A: Потому что на BD-ROM дисках gentoo пока не распространяется =). Они (distfiles) весят больше полусотни гигов, и их лучше сливать по мере необходимости.

----------

## Remotehost

Если для установки без сети используется образ livecd-i686-installer-2008.0.iso, нужно заранее скачать с какого нибудь зеркала некоторые пакеты distfiles. Пакеты помещаем в каталог /distfiles, например, на установочный диск. Систему устанавливаем используя консольный диалоговый installer. Для этого во время загрузки нажимаем F2 и указываем параметры загрузки:

# gentoo nox nokeymap

Загружаемся в консоль и начинаем установку командой:

# installer

Когда дойдёт очередь до grub, важно отказаться от его установки. После завершения работы installer-а монтируем по хэндбуку разделы будущей системы:

# mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# swapon /dev/sda2

Затем копируем заготовленный каталог /distfiles с установочного диска в каталог /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage. Теперь можно переходить в подготовленную базовую операционную среду и редактировать meke.conf, locale.gen, устанавливать ядро (# USE="-doc symlink" emerge gentoo-sources), grub (# emerge grub), grub.conf. В fstab, сличаем обозначение дисков sda со своими реальными и если требуется заменяем, например, на hda.

Для ядра gentoo-sources потребуются три пакета: 

linux-2.6.24.tar.bz2

genpatches-2.6.24-8.extras.tar.bz2

genpatches-2.6.24-8.base.tar.bz2

Для установки grub потребуется:

splash.xpm.gz

grub-0.97.tar.gz

grub-0.97-patches-1.4.tar.bz2

Остальные пакеты скачивать не обязательно, систему можно установить и без них. Пакеты для genkernel: 

genkernel-3.4.10.tar.bz2

dmraid-1.0.0.rc14.tar.bz2

LVM2.2.02.28.tgz

device-mapper.1.02.22.tgz

busybox-1.7.4.tar.bz2

e2fsprogs-1.39.tar.gz

Пакеты для midnigth commander:

slang-1.4.9.tar.bz2

slang-1.4.9-patches.tar.gz

mc-4.6.1.tar.gz

mc-4.6.1-utf8-r2.patch.bz2

----------

